# LGB Set value



## redd_planet (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello forum. For many years I've looked through the forum as a guest. I signed up this morning to ask a question and hopefully become a bit more involved on the forum. Anyway, for my question, there is an LGB set on ebay (auction 121258630181, the link is below) that is listed for a large amount ($6300). My question is why? Note this is not my auction, I do not know the person, I'm simply curious.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-Train-s...630181?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c3b93dc25

A few words about me. I'm in Western PA and have a small quantity of G scale trains including:

* Bachmann Shay Ely-Thomas #6 with full aftermarket sound system.
* Bachmann Climax Ely-Thomas #7.
* Bachmann Climax Moore Keppel with steam sound.
* LGB Mogul Colorado & Southern #6 with factory sound.
* USA Trains S4 Pennsylvania.
* LGB Blue Christmas Train set.
* LGB Red Christmas Train set.
* LGB Christmas music box car. 
* 9 Bachmann skeleton logging cars.
* 8 LGB ore cars Pennsylvania.
* 2 cabooses (Bachmann Ely-Thomas bobber and unmarked bobber with track cleaning pad). 

I run them around the ceiling in my family room and kitchen. Train Engineer allows one train to run at a time, the others are displayed on shelving units awaiting their turn. 
Thank you. John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

John, 

Welcome, and it looks like you have a great collection! 

As to your question, the guy's a dingaling. On the one hand, he declares "I can not stress how rare a LGB train set is." Then later this expert says, "Sorry for the mistake of calling it a Lionel (was not aware of different brands, and my mother told me it was Lionel)." Maybe he thinks the plastic brass parts are real gold, so he's pricing it accordingly.

Those starter sets can routinely be obtained for $350-ish and lower. 









Cliff


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

They either have one too many zeros in their price (still too dear) or they are in la la land. 
I'm not sure what the big red box is all about but the set is extremely common. 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Cliffy, I missed that. If it is a Lionel Stainz set, it is very rare indeed! 

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Andrew, I've heard of LGB Stainz, but Lionel? Was that a cooperative venture? 

Even if so, if the seller doesn't know the diff between Lionel and LGB, and has to hash it out with his mom (mom says it's Lionel; seller says not), I'm not sure if he'd be able to properly valuate it, right? 

The plot thickens...


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

It's just another idiot selling stuff on ebay that they know nothing about and don't have enough since to find out what they have and what it's really worth before listing it. After it doesn't sell, he'll be complaining that no one will pay him what he thinks it's worth and that everyone wants it for nothing. If you want to know what something is worth, click on the sold sales button on ebay and it will show what stuff has actually sold for. Even then you'll see where some idiot paid way too much for something while the same items many times in better condition sold for less.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the same set that sold for $187.50 new!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-72302-P...357641?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c7713f509


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well said, Randy.


Another quote from the seller: "it is a LGB train set. Everything else I have said is 100% accurate." However, this is the same guy that's selling a couple of $25 WII games for $505! Again, shifted decimal.


The new thing for me is the outer "suitcase," with the brass label saying it was "made exclusively for FAO Swartz." That might make it a special collectors item, worth maybe 1/10th the start bid value -- IM(H)O.


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Redd Planet, Did you read the full description? As cliffy noted, It is in a locking hard case. I have never seen one like that before,. However cliffy's price of 10% of the posted opening bid would need to be compared to other recent sales. I did find some "new" 72302 sets and they ranged from $499 to $799. ( no locking cases ) I do have a 72302 set that will be posted for sale later today. 

revette, when I look at the prices on ebay I always add the shipping so the buyer has about $220.00 in that set. That is inline with the range I found for "used sets" for $200. - $350.


----------



## redd_planet (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes, I saw the hard case, I was unable to find details doing a Google search. The intriguing part of this auction is the case. Otherwise I agree there are countless similar LGB sets on ebay selling for $175-$350. There is a 72303 on ebay now (auction 281251143006) for $529.99 (one of the newer sets made in Hungary).

I'm not interested in buying but I am curious.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Cliff 

The set appears to be a "standard issue" set with a fancy case to hold the regular LGB set box inside. Even Trainworld has the set without the FAO S sticker on the locomotive for $420. If it is current NEW inventory with multiple shops and has sound... I find the claim of 15-20 years hard to swallow.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, there are a lot of LGB collectors out there. We'll have to see if there is any willing to spend that much money for a red box.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that there was an LGB FAO Schwarz set in the 1980s. I think that I remember calling them up and being told that they had sold out. 

I had a similar experience trying to get the 100th anniversary set. I finally found one in Thun, Switzerland, but that is another story.

Something bothers me about this set. Usually special sets have all cars marked for the commercial entity. This has only the engine labeled for Schwarz. 

Because this set has sound and a 5 digit number I think that it is a relatively recent set. The box does say "Made in Germany", so it does go back a way.

Chuck


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Someone posted on this, I forget who, but this is what FAO Schwarz is currently offering for "G Gauge":

http://www.fao.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12940773










That ore car has an LGB lineage, at least. The rest reminds me of New Bright and Playschool. Quite a difference! 

Still, not ~$6,000 difference! The seller should have titled it, "Very Rare Suitcase. Comes with free train set!"


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Just, wow! People are advertising pretty much the entire current catalog product at list prices ... all of which are 25% over the big retailers' prices. 

Plus it's "Presidents' Week" sale at Trainworld at the moment.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Ebay is full of sellers Phishing for suckers. 

If you're going to buy off Ebay, you better do your homework. 

Most all "By it Now" items are over priced.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just did a Google search for LGB 72302. It came up with a number of hits. All for the European passenger starter set with sound. They were in the range of $500, some higher, some lower. I could not identify that number with a FAO Schwarz set. I would have thought that a specific set for a specific company would have a unique number. Chuck


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck 

As I posted earlier... I think FAOS did two things: 
a] a fancy case with a lock and brass plate that holds the standard LGB set box --- which IS exclusive to FAOS [the fancy case] 
b] a sticker/plate on the engine with the FAOS logo 

Other than that it IS a standard set. 

If you complain, they will point out the EXCLUSIVE is on the case NOT the train. Just my "jailhouse lawyer" sense.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

To your point Jim, at a 2010 auction, four of those fancy FAO LGB cases were sold (sans trains). That's the only evidence I could see of a special FAOS LGB product anywhere (except the recent quasi-LGB starter set). 

http://www.maurerail.com/auctionprint.asp?iano=615 
(items 2-6)

Hi again Reddplanet, be sure to post some pics of your ceiling layout!

===>Cliffy


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Made that seller a offer and he countered back at $4500.00. 
So sent him message saying "he must be on some good drugs"


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Well mines in the classifieds.


----------



## redd_planet (Feb 16, 2014)

Cliffy J, I added three photos to my user ID. Can you or someone else tell me if you see them? I read the Web Site and Forum Help section Web Site Questions. There were some blogs on adding photos for non-1st class members. Well I gave up for today, could not figure it out.

If somebody has a simple method for adding photos I'm listening.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is the "sanity check from the auction link: 

This Auction is Closed 

3. LGB 23 x 23 x 10 FAO Schwarz Red Carrying Case, OB $ 45 
4. LGB 23 x 23 x 10 FAO Schwarz Red Carrying Case, OB $ 45 
5. LGB 23 x 23 x 10 FAO Schwarz Red Carrying Case, OB $ 35 
6. LGB 23 x 23 x 10 FAO Schwarz Red Carrying Case, OB $ 30 

So... value of $450 TOTAL maybe


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Cliffy, I was only joking about the Lionel Stainz set. They would be rare as hens teeth though.
The open excursion truck below is actually modeled from Ward Kimbal's Grizzly Flats railroad but in different colors.
The Ebay seller is dreaming! The Stainz set is so common. Can't get away from them!
I would tend to think it would have a different catalog number if it was intended to be a genuine collectible item. 









Andrew


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

If anyone wants to pay me $6,000 for a guaranteed one-of-a-kind LGB starter set in a special box, I'll go into production tomorrow.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Same red case...








Ebay - LGB Coca Cola Christmas Set 










Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By redd_planet on 16 Feb 2014 05:09 PM 
Cliffy J, I added three photos to my user ID. Can you or someone else tell me if you see them? I read the Web Site and Forum Help section Web Site Questions. There were some blogs on adding photos for non-1st class members. Well I gave up for today, could not figure it out.

If somebody has a simple method for adding photos I'm listening. 

Hi Redd,

No, I couldn't see 'em, but there are methods that non-member folks use all the time to post pics here. Such as open a Flicker or Photobucket account, and copy-paste here (I think). But I can't say much more, 'cause I'm a member. Andrew, can you help Redd out with a link to an instructional thread? And yeah Andrew, I realized you'd pulled my leg real good right after I posted, should've known....









On the $6,000 suitcase topic, I did mention earlier that this seller's other offering on ebay was a pair of $25 Wii games -- for over $500 (!). He's only sold one other thing there (another Wii game). My guess is he's a kid with high hopes and low knowledge. Mark, I think it's pretty funny that he countered with a $4,500 offer! I guess I'm not the only one who thinks it's funny, there are 13 watchers on it now, probably just to see how much the kid gets from some lucky sucker, ha ha!!









===>Cliffy


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey Redd,

How to post photos (the easy way) - Non 1st Class Members 

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I offered him $25, only because I like the big red case and would have to spend extra time removing that stupid logo off the locomotive.









Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

The seller declined and replied: 'Don't waste my time' so I re-offered 26 bucks. 
It's a good offer! Much closer to reality than the asking price. Maybe we could meet somewhere in the middle?
I've watched 'American Pickers' too. I know how this works! Don't you just love capitalism and the free market...









Andrew


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

That is funny as **** Andrew. I think I'll go offer him $27.00.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Just offered, $27.00 Be interesting how he comes back. $27.00. LOL


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Ha ha! He wasn't going to be tricked by me anymore. Seller has now counter offered me $5,000. 
Gee, that's a $1,300 discount! 
You're not getting it Randy. I counter offered 28 bucks as long as I get the dust too. 
The seller is on a roll! LOL 

Andrew


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yea, he declined my offer too. He didn't even give me a counter offer. LOL


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I was declined AGAIN and was called an 'Imbicile' LOL. 
I've maxed out my offers so I can't make any more but there is always next 'Picker' season, stay tuned! 
You might still be lucky Randy... I'll let you have this one. Us 'Pickers' need to work together for a good deal! 

Andrew


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Like Randy I have been bewildered by the shear audacity of some of the BIN sellers on Evilbay. This guy is just the latest yutzell who thinks their 'rare and collectible' set in worth its weight in diamonds. Its like the fellow I saw trying to sell a 'rare and collectible' NIB MDC Big Hustler kit for $350! I sent him a message saying these usually sell for $50, to which he kindly informed me to mind my own business, so I kept a watch on it. Not surprisingly it didn't sell, he relisted it at a mere $300, nope. Then I watched it over the weeks...$250, nah. $200 nyet. $150 nadda, $100 no sirree bob...It then disappeared. Dont know if he ever sold it but I'm sure he got schooled in the fact that an items true value is not what you WANT it to be worth, but what it will actually sell for.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 18 Feb 2014 11:20 AM 
Like Randy I have been bewildered by the shear audacity of some of the BIN sellers on Evilbay. This guy is just the latest yutzell who thinks their 'rare and collectible' set in worth its weight in diamonds. Its like the fellow I saw trying to sell a 'rare and collectible' NIB MDC Big Hustler kit for $350! I sent him a message saying these usually sell for $50, to which he kindly informed me to mind my own business, so I kept a watch on it. Not surprisingly it didn't sell, he relisted it at a mere $300, nope. Then I watched it over the weeks...$250, nah. $200 nyet. $150 nadda, $100 no sirree bob...It then disappeared. Dont know if he ever sold it but I'm sure he got schooled in the fact that an items true value is not what you WANT it to be worth, but what it will actually sell for. 

Naw, he was just phishing for an idiot. 
Another good one are the idiots that list 6 of the same item, then say they are rare. Seems if you wanted people to think something was rare, you'd only list one until the first sold, but these sellers are idiots.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Garratt on 18 Feb 2014 09:54 AM 
I was declined AGAIN and was called an 'Imbicile' LOL. 
I've maxed out my offers so I can't make any more but there is always next 'Picker' season, stay tuned! 
You might still be lucky Randy... I'll let you have this one. Us 'Pickers' need to work together for a good deal! 

Andrew 

OK, I jumped my bid up to $29.00.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Garratt on 18 Feb 2014 09:26 AM 
Ha ha! He wasn't going to be tricked by me anymore. Seller has now counter offered me $5,000. 
Gee, that's a $1,300 discount! 
You're not getting it Randy. I counter offered 28 bucks as long as I get the dust too. 
The seller is on a roll! LOL 

Andrew 
Huh, earlier he offered Mark $4,500. The kid's digging in, and the discount is fading... snap it up!!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

He's now really hurt my feelings by calling the head of my manlyhood small. Seems he has the same lack of a since of humor that my first two wives had.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's hilarious Randy....









Maybe you should verify that it ISN'T one of your X's? The seller did say "Message me with ANY question matter of fact."


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

*Price reduced!!*

Well, with only 6 days remaining on this exciting auction, and just when the bidding couldn't have gotten more intense, babycrillz has made a drastic price reduction -- to a mere $3,000!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121258630181?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



BTW, here's another one of those red-case sets for sale:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-G-SCALE...347829?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item233729e4f5


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

I asked what the numbers on the gold OK stickers were and here was the response:

I actually prefer not to touch anything and leave everything in its rightful place. I am willing to though, if you can tell me a valid reason to do this for you?

It's not like it is sealed and wrapped....


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

It's never been touched... Makes it worth more.






Andrew


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

I am curious when this set was produced. Should I ask him to use white gloves when checking?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

If it were truly rare, if the seller had any brains at all, he'd know when it was produced along with exactly what pcs were in the set and any markings that proved they were original to the set to prove it wasn't a made up set from different lots. I'm still watching this set. It's now listed at $3,000.00.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point Garratt, if it still has the 'ole tagger on it' I"m sure I could srape together ELEVEN dollars for it!


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is an even better priced red case set, plus the cars and engine are not readily available like the Stainz passenger set:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-72520-D...362986?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3f317f412a

There is no longer a BIN on the $3k set, but I just sent this message:

"I have been looking for this set forever! It is so rare, I thought I would never find one. Looks like I missed the boat on three recent auctions for the same set in the $200.00 range. Oh well, the red case must be worth a few grand making this price totally worth it! Gotta save up some dough..."


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow
Auto transport set ...set 230 of only *1000*. I wonder how many of those set suit cases got made??? 10,000...20,000?????


----------



## JohnKK (Jan 15, 2014)

There is also what appears to be the F.A.O. Schwarz logo on the engine (the rocking horse). I know very little about LGB, just making an observation.


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

It means it was sold through their stores. Does that make it worth that much more to a collector? I don't think it makes much a difference at all. Maybe someone would be willing to pay an extra $100 to have this set with the case over just a plain boxed 72302 set.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, at least babycrillz is offering free shipping. 

Only two days left on this... get your snipe bids ready!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

The frantic bidding is due to end on the 20th, so things are gettin' right down to the wire again. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121258630181?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Got a quick question for everyone here:

That set that's selling for $3,000; are all 24 watchers you folks on the forum?

I think I just about died laughing when I made that connection; the poor man selling his set must think he's got half the Internet after his set!

--James


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I think it's a kid selling it, but yeah, it's probably just us, ha ha!


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

A question of the set's stated age... Does anybody know when LGB overhauled the stainzes into the modern generation, with finer details and the plastic allen-link valve gear? I initially thought the 15-20 year claim was bogus... Until I realized 14 years ago was 2000.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

CliffyJ said:


> I think it's a kid selling it, but yeah, it's probably just us, ha ha!


He is old enough to spell 'imbecile'. He called me one for offering an extra dollar after my offer was rejected. LOL

Andrew


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Sampug394 said:


> A question of the set's stated age... Does anybody know when LGB overhauled the stainzes into the modern generation, with finer details and the plastic allen-link valve gear? I initially thought the 15-20 year claim was bogus... Until I realized 14 years ago was 2000.


Not exactly sure of the complete history of the LGB Stainz but I think the modern version with plastic rods and non raised cab numbers were made as far back as 1989.

Andrew


----------



## blazersport (Apr 10, 2008)

I asked for the codes on the Gold Ok Stickers a few weeks back. If I remember correctly the engine was produced in 98 and the cars in 99. I can look back in my email and see if I still have the exact date codes.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

So he started at $6,300..it didnt sell, obviously.
So he re-listed it $3,000..it wont sell this time either, obviously.

So, do you think he will finally get smart and list it at a reasonable price? $300 or so?
I doubt it..
I predict a re-list at $2,000, then $1,500, then $1,000..etc etc..
these sort of geniuses never learn..

Scot


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

All that friction from multiple eBay listings. 
It will be worn out by the time he sells it! 

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Indeed. 

And to Scotty's point, Babycrill's one other item (a pair of video games) has come down from $500 to $100. So maybe, after two months, there's still a glimmer of hope for us less financially endowed -- but still eager -- potential bidders.


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

Someone followed that guy's lead, lol. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111361680113

eBay Item# 111361680113


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK guys heres one I m planning to place on Fleabay. Whatcha think a good starting point should be. Let me get some opinions.

LGB 92315 Big Thunder Mountain set. 

NIB very very little use, power wires look faded but everything else looks VG. Almost mint. I got this specifically for resale.


----------



## LGBFanatic (Mar 31, 2011)

$600 no reserve. It's under the current starting price and might encourage some bids, but you still get a good amount for it regardless.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, that's a little higher than I was considering but not by much. Even if this is a bit of a collectable, I want to be careful not to "overstretch" I'd like it to sell.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

LGBFanatic said:


> Someone followed that guy's lead, lol.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=111361680113
> 
> eBay Item# 111361680113


That's hilarious! And Babycrill's still at it, asking $3k now.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe they are getting in early for hyperinflation.

Andrew


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

It's been a couple months since the last news flash, but I'm proud to report that our boy is still hanging in there at $3k for his set. It's an inspiration to any one of us who have tried to sell anything, and felt sheepish and tentative on the asking price.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI the set I inquired about above, the Big Thunder set, sold for $500, for which I feel extremely fortunate and grateful, especially given today's market for LS.

$3K ? This guy's smoking banana peels,


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Still up for grabs...!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LGB-Train-s...630181?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c3b93dc25


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Perceived value vs actual value are often two very different things.


----------

